# Algarve



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

Are you a where of all the violent assaults in the Algarve to foreign families who choose the Algarve to live?


----------



## fmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

Miguelsantos said:


> Are you a where of all the violent assaults in the Algarve to foreign families who choose the Algarve to live?


JUST ONE QUESTION ,are you trying to get a job in some local newspaper? how many locals where robbed and assaulted in the same time frame,thats not news!HOW MANY PORTUGUESE were killed in south africa last year ? your from the states what´s the death toll everyday by shootings...........by the way the attackers on the family in the algarve weren´t portuguese ! what's your point?


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

fmarks said:


> JUST ONE QUESTION ,are you trying to get a job in some local newspaper? how many locals where robbed and assaulted in the same time frame,thats not news!HOW MANY PORTUGUESE were killed in south africa last year ? your from the states what´s the death toll everyday by shootings...........by the way the attackers on the family in the algarve weren´t portuguese ! what's your point?


First off all I am Portuguese, and I said that in my first post. Lived in the States for 12 years, work, like I also said before. The reason I put the thread is because that is all over the Portuguese news. They don’t bother with the assaults to the locals, When a Portuguese family is assaulted, the Policia Judiciaria doesn’t get involved, generally. And to finish my answer to you, let me tell you that, this subject is very popular, regarding the coffes, restaurants, even work breaks, maybe because the Portuguese don’t like this kind of publicity. Tourism is the best income to this country, and this sort of publicity causes a lot of damage to our country. 
Regards
Miguel Santos
P.S- I would love to be a journalist. Unfortunately I have too many qualifications for it.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Miguelsantos said:


> First off all I am Portuguese, and I said that in my first post. Lived in the States for 12 years, work, like I also said before. The reason I put the thread is because that is all over the Portuguese news. They don’t bother with the assaults to the locals, When a Portuguese family is assaulted, the Policia Judiciaria doesn’t get involved, generally. And to finish my answer to you, let me tell you that, this subject is very popular, regarding the coffes, restaurants, even work breaks, maybe because the Portuguese don’t like this kind of publicity. Tourism is the best income to this country, and this sort of publicity causes a lot of damage to our country.
> Regards
> Miguel Santos
> P.S- I would love to be a journalist. Unfortunately I have too many qualifications for it.


Hi Miguel
Probably fmarks had a bad day. You are right when saying that this kind of publicity isn’t good to your country. Believe many still remember “Maddie” case. I know from friends that 2007 was the worst year from the last 20, (regarding Hotels, guests houses, villas and apartments), for the Algarve tourism. When over 2 million British tourists choose Portugal for their holidays, mainly the Algarve, plus all the others, that year had nearly 30% reduction in bookings. So I understand why your thread. It is true that the Portuguese news gives more attention to this sort of publicity and also, those are the news that travels abroad. So the ones who are making a living in Portugal, and waiting for the tourist season to start, (there are a few on the forum), where they expect to make enough to keep them all year around, should be paying attention


----------



## cool john (Jan 14, 2010)

We have a B&B near troia, the other side of sado river, setubal. It is true that the business went down after that case. Just starting to pick up again and hoping that doesn’t change. Our customers are manly english and german


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

cool john said:


> We have a B&B near troia, the other side of sado river, setubal. It is true that the business went down after that case. Just starting to pick up again and hoping that doesn’t change. Our customers are manly english and german


Cool Jonh i just sent you a private message with a question. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi , Miguel , what is confusing about your posting is you have the flag showing originally from the USA , and yet you state "Lived in the States for 12 years".
So it would be helpful to know where you are originally from.


----------

